# Cody Meyer catches potential world record spot using panoptix



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 17, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/CodyMeyerA...472716463092/1169467793130251/?type=3&theater



> What an amazing day. I went fishing with my buddy JR Wright, and ended up catching a 10.80 spotted bass today. It has the potential to be a World Record. I am really thankful that I have sponsors who make the best gear in fishing. A fish like this on light line took every bit of technology I had in the boat. I was using one of my prototype Daiwa Corporation - USA Tatula rods which is a signature series coming out soon, and a Daiwa Exist reel, 6-lb Seaguar Fluorocarbon Tatsu line, a Strike King Lure Company Ocho. I spotted it suspended over 100-feet of water using Garmin Panoptix. Being able to see them out in front of us before we moved over them made it possible. In total, our best 5 went for over 40 pounds.
> Here are a few photos. Thanks to Tim Little the current Spotted Bass World Record holder for driving up on his day off and helping me get it weighed on a certified scale and for taking some better photos. #GarminFishandHunt #GiantSpottedBass #BassBlaster #Thankful


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds like a nascar driver after a win.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 17, 2016)

Where was this fish caught?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2016)

I would guess California. He's making sure to get all those sponsor names in there isn't he?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 17, 2016)

Cali


----------



## lampern (Dec 17, 2016)

Alabama bass?


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 17, 2016)

I think he's at West Point !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Coenen said:


> Where was this fish caught?



X3,,,, what lake were you on? Besides the sponsors, can you give us some more information,,,, lol lol lol


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 17, 2016)

Cali obviously. Tim little of tacktickle bassin and current world record holder took those last few pics

Of course he's naming the equipment he was using. He's a professional and that's how he makes his living. If I caught a world record id be trying to rep every brand I used to catch it


----------



## Coenen (Dec 17, 2016)

Here's something a little more substantive....

http://fishsniffer.com/index.php/2015/12/16/capture-of-11-4-lb-spotted-bass-highlights-bullards-bar-record-fish-possibilities/


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Coenen said:


> Here's something a little more substantive....
> 
> http://fishsniffer.com/index.php/2015/12/16/capture-of-11-4-lb-spotted-bass-highlights-bullards-bar-record-fish-possibilities/



Great link,,,, thanks,,,,


----------



## Coenen (Dec 17, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Great link,,,, thanks,,,,


Noticed a common theme with some of our local impoundments, they've got a hold, and they're pushing everything else out. What's going to happen if the California DNR decides to stop feeding them salmon and trout?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Had no idea spots got that big


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2016)

Great bass........Wish Cali. was there native range  and we didnt have them here though!!!


----------



## ShoalBandit (Dec 18, 2016)

Coenen said:


> Where was this fish caught?



Bullards Bar (Yuba County, California)



lampern said:


> Alabama bass?


 
Until there's genetic confirmation stating otherwise I'm going with Alabama x Largemouth x Florida. Louis Ferrante caught an 11 lb. 3 oz. fish February 21, 2015 that was 31 inches long according to CDFW. Native Alabama Bass from the Mobile River drainage max out around 23 inches. And while black bass have what is called 'indeterminate growth' certain species can only grow to a certain length. Once they get near this length any additional weight comes from an increase in girth. Now this lake (Bullards Bar) has kokanee salmon and trout so an increase in length beyond 23 inches is possible...but 8 inches?  

Unfortunately there have been numerous documented cases of nonnative black bass introductions resulting in extensive introgressive hybridization with native black bass species. Black bass are not native to California (or any state west of the Rocky Mountains) so what happens when you move all these fish outside their native range and dump them in a relatively small manmade impoundment? I think most if not all of these fish are hybrids that superficially resemble Alabama Bass. 

Beyond the crazy length the markings that comprise the lateral stripe are sometimes outside the range of natural variation. Check out this Alabama x Smallmouth hybrid from Bullards Bar (caught by Brent Ehrler). The anglers and the media called this fish a 'spotted bass'.






Largemouth x Alabama hybrid from Lake Norman confirmed through genetic analysis. After a few generations of backcrossing it would be difficult if not impossible to identify any fish without genetic confirmation. 

LINK to the article.






The Georgia state record "spotted bass" appears to be a Largemouth x Alabama hybrid. As you can see the markings that comprise the lateral stripe are well outside the range of natural variation. Alabama Bass are not native to Lake Burton or the Savannah River drainage.






BTW Tennessee is the only state with separate records for Spotted Bass and Alabama Bass. All other states (and the IGFA) still lump both species into the "spotted bass" category.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 18, 2016)

ShoalBandit said:


> ...Epic Post...








Bringing the knowledge. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks ShoalBandit. Appreciate the bass id knowledge you bring to this board


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Check this out,,,, 

https://www.igfa.org/species/90-bass-spotted.aspx?CommonName=90-bass-spotted.aspx


----------



## Tarpfisher (Dec 19, 2016)

Shoal Bandit... What is it you do?  Are you a biologist?


----------



## across the river (Dec 19, 2016)

Tarpfisher said:


> Shoal Bandit... What is it you do?  Are you a biologist?



No, but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes sir, Shoalbandit!  Keep on educating folks!


----------



## ShoalBandit (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments I appreciate it.



Cmp1 said:


> Check this out,,,,
> 
> https://www.igfa.org/species/90-bass-spotted.aspx?CommonName=90-bass-spotted.aspx


Unfortunately that info is not current...the Alabama Bass (_Micropterus henshalli_) was described as a separate species in 2008. 

LINK to the paper.



Tarpfisher said:


> Shoal Bandit... What is it you do?  Are you a biologist?


At one time I was a fisheries management major (science option) but I'm NOT a biologist. 

Fish ID skills developed over time in the field.

Largemouth Bass (_Micropterus salmoides_)






Florida Bass (_Micropterus floridanus_)





Suwannee Bass (_Micropterus notius_)





Smallmouth Bass (_Micropterus dolomieu_)





Spotted Bass (_Micropterus punctulatus_)





Alabama Bass (_Micropterus henshalli_)





Choctaw Bass (_Micropterus haiaka_)





Guadalupe Bass (_Micropterus treculii_)





Shoal Bass (_Micropterus cataractae_)





Chattahoochee Bass (_Micropterus chattahoochae_)





Altamaha Bass (_Micropterus sp. cf. M. coosae_)





Bartram's Bass (_Micropterus sp. cf. M. coosae_)





Redeye Bass (_Micropterus coosae_)





Tallapoosa Bass (_Micropterus tallapoosae_)





Cahaba Bass (_Micropterus cahabae_)





Warrior Bass (_Micropterus warriorensis_)


----------



## jocko755 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congrats to Cody M - what an amazing fish.  

Best 5 went 40lbs!   Almost enough to want to move to California,......   maybe visit.  Couldn't trade GA for shake and bake.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 19, 2016)

based on this, it appears that there are a few Alabama bass in Lanier?


----------



## ShoalBandit (Dec 19, 2016)

Tmpr111 said:


> based on this, it appears that there are a few Alabama bass in Lanier?


That is correct...true Spotted Bass (_Micropterus punctulatus_) have not been documented from Lake Lanier.

In the Apalachicola-Chattahoochee-Flint (ACF) drainage nonnative Spotted Bass have been found pretty much everywhere below Morgan Falls Dam—from the headwaters of the Flint River all the way down the Apalachicola River below Jim Woodruff Dam.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 20, 2016)

Well the next time my UGA buddy shows me his "spotted" bass pics from Lanier, I'm going to tell him that's a mighty fine ALABAMA bass he has there


----------



## Cletus T. (Dec 20, 2016)

The hugeness of this spot (and the others) is mind-blowing!!!!

Does anybody know when those Cali. Fish spawn out there? Are these fish just that fat from eating themselves silly or is it full of eggs? Just wondering?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 20, 2016)

Cletus T. said:


> The hugeness of this spot (and the others) is mind-blowing!!!!
> 
> Does anybody know when those Cali. Fish spawn out there? Are these fish just that fat from eating themselves silly or is it full of eggs? Just wondering?



It's my understanding that they're constantly gorging on the kokonee and trout.........  I believe they are stocked.


----------



## spkoli (Dec 20, 2016)

Yea, that Mark Zona show where him and Brent Ehler hit that lake tells you all about that lake.


----------



## Fishin45 (Dec 20, 2016)

The lake is bullards bar in Cali. I just moved from there over a year ago and that lake is where all those ten pounded were caught over the last year. Paul Baily, Tim, some other guys can't remember and now Cody.  The lake is very small and at times limits of over 25 lbs win the very few events at the lake. It was my understanding that thaw are in fact the coosa river strain


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.garmin.com/en-US/blog/fishandhunt/cody-meyer-panoptix-world-record-spotted-bass/


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 20, 2016)

ShoalBandit said:


> Thanks for the compliments I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately that info is not current...the Alabama Bass (_Micropterus henshalli_) was described as a separate species in 2008.
> ...



I enjoyed the link, very informative,,,, thanks for that,,,,


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------

